# cost of shipping a car from toronto to Dubai



## soniaharjani (Dec 15, 2010)

what can be the cost of shipping a car from canada to dubai ?


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Call up some companies and ask. Google is useful for that (im a google addict)
My husband was going to ship his car out here since we bought it in May, had interviews in June and got job offer in late July then moved here in October. So made sense to ship it since we owed more than its worth yadda yadda....

we have to pay off the loan entirely to ship it out here. And its $2,000 or more (USD) to ship it out here which isnt bad at all, but not worth the hassle. 

Do some research on your end, call your loan company (if you have one) and contact some international and/or overseas car shipping companies to get some quotes. 

We figured renting a car here would be better for us - its 2,000 dirhams per month for insurance and rental payment for a 2009 toyota corolla. 

Decided to sell the accord and keep it in the states.


----------



## parthans (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry but you are paying 2000 per month??? Thats a lot for a corolla - which company you using? I was considering long term leasing - and I got a decent deal of about 1700 odd for a new car!! :S

Could i be in for a surprise?



AndreaMarshall said:


> Call up some companies and ask. Google is useful for that (im a google addict)
> My husband was going to ship his car out here since we bought it in May, had interviews in June and got job offer in late July then moved here in October. So made sense to ship it since we owed more than its worth yadda yadda....
> 
> we have to pay off the loan entirely to ship it out here. And its $2,000 or more (USD) to ship it out here which isnt bad at all, but not worth the hassle.
> ...


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

parthans said:


> Sorry but you are paying 2000 per month??? Thats a lot for a corolla - which company you using? I was considering long term leasing - and I got a decent deal of about 1700 odd for a new car!! :S
> 
> Could i be in for a surprise?


I forget the name, the hubby set it up. WE got extra kilometers per month because we live in dubai and he works in abu dhabi. we have the bigger engine corolla too. (unless thats a lie, who knows)


----------



## parthans (Aug 20, 2010)

AndreaMarshall said:


> I forget the name, the hubby set it up. WE got extra kilometers per month because we live in dubai and he works in abu dhabi. we have the bigger engine corolla too. (unless thats a lie, who knows)


YOWZA - well I really haggled - so hopefully i am on the good end of the deal  Shift Leasing (Rostamani group) is leasing out a new Tiida 1.8 for 1333 - seems like a better deal!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is that with insurance? Even for a tidda, that seems pretty low. 

And usually there is a cap of like 20 to 25k on the vehicles. If you are driving back and forth to abu dhabi, this will not be enough.


----------



## parthans (Aug 20, 2010)

methinks its unlimited mileage - but you could check - I saw the ad - its on offer!



Jynxgirl said:


> Is that with insurance? Even for a tidda, that seems pretty low.
> 
> And usually there is a cap of like 20 to 25k on the vehicles. If you are driving back and forth to abu dhabi, this will not be enough.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Curious, as well as others might benefits, where did you see this ad?


----------



## parthans (Aug 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Curious, as well as others might benefits, where did you see this ad?


on their website and in the newspaper!! almost everyday! ShiftLeasing


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

parthans said:


> YOWZA - well I really haggled - so hopefully i am on the good end of the deal  Shift Leasing (Rostamani group) is leasing out a new Tiida 1.8 for 1333 - seems like a better deal!


I'd never choose to drive a Tiida here. Nasty little cars, made of tin foil. Don't expect to escape any accidents unscathed in one.
-


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Thats what Im paying per month for a Nissan Sunny, the new model. Its quite uncomfortable as Im 6'2" tall. (About 191 cm). 

Its 1,980 Dirhams + Salik and other type charges. I think this mirrors the television shipping thread earlier by the same poster. Its really not worth it unless you have a rather expensive car, I know a guy who shipped out his $95,000 BMW. For him $2,000 was peanuts and well worth the expense. If you're talking about shipping out a Ford Focus or something like this you might be better off selling it or putting in storage. (I left my car in a storage facility in the States costing me about $250 USD a month.)


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

What car did you have? Lemme guess, a Ford Pinto 

Nissan Sunny's better than the old Lancer I tell ya!


----------



## parthans (Aug 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I'd never choose to drive a Tiida here. Nasty little cars, made of tin foil. Don't expect to escape any accidents unscathed in one.
> -


I figure a car is a car... and Tiida is as good a car as any 

What car do you drive?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Going back to your original question...you have to do some research

Look for quotes to ship your car from Toronto or Halifax heading to Jabel Ali. The price is better to Jabel Ali. Either to Dubai itself or to Abu Dhabi is expensive.

I shipped mine from Halifax, the price was better but hey you will need to get your car delivered there. If you can drive ok. I chose not to drive because I was still working.

I would say you can find prices somewhere between $1500 to $3000 depending on the method of shipment (i.e., RORO or container)

Good Luck,


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

parthans said:


> I figure a car is a car... and Tiida is as good a car as any
> 
> What car do you drive?


The way people drive out here, I dont feel safe in anything. Even the nice big Mercedes didnt make me feel any safer...


----------



## parthans (Aug 20, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> The way people drive out here, I dont feel safe in anything. Even the nice big Mercedes didnt make me feel any safer...


Well - that is true - and I empathise with you.. if you want that cocooned in safety feeling, get yourself an SUV / Volvo / combination...

Nothing beats that!


----------

